# Mites or Barbering



## wyliegirl (Dec 23, 2009)

One of my girls have a spot on there nose and no one else has it.I beleive it is barbering but im not sure.Does anyone know what it is and what can i do for it


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

If you have treated for mites, or are treating for mites, you might want to also put her in another area until the fur grows back. Placing her back into her usual group later will show if she was being barbered, due to the re-grown fur remains, or she starts losing fur again. Alternately, if someone was barbering her, then her time away may have changed everything in the dynamic, and she will not be barbered again. I would keep checking mice in that group for barbering, though.

-Zanne


----------



## wyliegirl (Dec 23, 2009)

Right now she is with them still.If i remove her will her fur grow back if it was barbering.How long will it take for her fur to grow back


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

wyliegirl said:


> Right now she is with them still.If i remove her will her fur grow back if it was barbering.How long will it take for her fur to grow back


Yes, if its barbering, removing her would cause her coat to grow back but this could take 2 weeks or more.


----------



## wyliegirl (Dec 23, 2009)

What can i do if it is mites.Can i use dog flea medicine or are there any home remedies.Years ago i lost my three yr old mouse to mites and i dont wana to go threw the pain again


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

wyliegirl said:


> What can i do if it is mites.Can i use dog flea medicine or are there any home remedies.Years ago i lost my three yr old mouse to mites and i dont wana to go threw the pain again


I'm not sure about home-remedies but I use cydectin to treat my mice if they ever get mites. Cydectin is a cattle drench pour on, you put 1 part of pour on to 5 parts water in a spray bottle and spray everything, including accessories. You give the mice a spray on the lower back as well - all the mice. You do this once a week, for 3 weeks. Stop for 2 and then continue for another 3 weeks. This should get rid of even the worst mite infestations apparently. 
As for the dog flea medicine, I would advise against it. Even my 6kg flemish only needed half a small cat dosage to get rid of her mites and I would say you could potentially easily over-dose a mouse. If you decide that is the way to go then go to the vets and get them to do it - don't try calculate it yourself.

Some people swear by the bird/small animals flea/mite powder but personally I would avoid it as mice have very delicate lungs and even dusty bedding can have an effect on them.


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

If you are in the US, it is called Ivermectin AKA Iver-on, here. Same application though. One part Iver-on to five parts water, and so on. Apparently it settles in water, so shake really often. I haven't needed to use it yet. Nothing else is really as well recommended once mites are actually in contact with the mice. Don't forget to spray the lid of the enclosure as well.

-Zanne


----------

